# Slow Eircom broadband



## Pablo74 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi all
 I have been with eircom broadband for the last 3 years and i found them ok. Back in November i noticed that the speed had slowed considerably . I did speedchecks and the results came back Downloads 181kbps and uploads 188kbps. I rang up eircom and complained about how slow it had got.
The support person did all differents speed checks, removing firewalls etc but his end result ( after I was on the phone to him for 40 minutes) was that it was Very slow but didnt know why. He said that he would contact the engineer and that after they take a look at the problem , they would fix it or contact me to discuss. I heard nothing back from them.
3 months on it's the same way, so i called them again and exactly the same outcome. After being on the phone for 30 minutes she said that she had to send the problem to the Engineers..... i said *that is what happened the last time i called and nothing was done*  but she fobbed it off and said thats all she could do.
What do i do, i am paying for a service that is very poor ?
regards
Pablo74


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Pablo74 said:


> The support person did all differents speed checks, removing firewalls etc


What do you mean? They connected to your _PC _remotely and meddled with it!? 


> but his end result ( after I was on the phone to him for 40 minutes) was that it was Very slow but didnt know why.


Have you tried another _PC_/laptop on your link just to rule out any _PC_ specific problems (e.g. malware etc.)?


----------



## Pablo74 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi,
  I mean that she told me what to do and i did it. She tested the line speed from her side.
I do not have a laptop to test malware.
Pablo74


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Well try booting your _PC _under something like a _GNU/Linux _live/bootable _CD _(see here) and do the speed test again. If it's still slow then at least you know it's not a problem with _Windows _on your _PC_.


----------



## Pablo74 (26 Feb 2008)

I will try that.
thanks you CM


----------



## Pablo74 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi clubman again,
 I am looking at the cd live list and do not know which to use.
Can you help ?
Pablo


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Try DSL. You'll need to read the instructions on downloading and burning the _ISO _image (not *file*) to _CD-R[W]_. If you can't do this yourself then you'll need to get assistance.


----------

